# 11 mo ears still not both up



## mike4625 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello I just happened to stumble on these threads. Jax is my first GSD so I was just wondering if it is actually something to be worried about if both his ears are not up. The one is but the other one is still floppy unless he is wound up, listening closely, or listening to commands. I put a pic of both just as examples. He is the only one from his litter who doesnt have them both up yet. He is just about 11 months old and I see people concerned with their dogs about half that age.


----------



## Dutchy (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm dealing with a pup around 6 1/2 months with her ears still down (only up occasionally) and I'm getting worried. I actually just bought ear forms and am waiting for the glue to arrive.


There's so much inconsistency our there regarding this topic but the general consensus regarding intervening seems to be you need to intervene by month 7 to have any form of gluing or taping work.


The other thought process is that gluing and taping don't help, that if they will stand, they will stand on their own. 


And then there's people out there who seem to be in a minority that have had dogs ears stand up before one year but after 7 months.


----------



## BlitzTheGSD (Aug 30, 2018)

Yea this is a tough subject. My pups ears went up straight at 10 weeks and never looked back. My last shepherds ears flopped til about 7 months. There are also many factors, my current pup is now 4 and a half months and I still dont let anyone touch the top of his head, its usually the first thing I say when people walk up to us. The cartilage in the ears is still very soft so hard petting or rubbing can break that and it will never be the same, which could have happened to yours, but hard to know at this point. I would be lying if I said I wouldnt be a little concerned but its def possible you wake up one morning with 2 satellites pointing straight up. Good luck!!!


----------



## mike4625 (Apr 25, 2018)

thank you for the input guys! ill just keep monitoring it, def past the 7 month mark and then maybe ask the vet for his next checkup


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

At 11 months, his ears pretty much are what they are. The posts of “concern” that you read is simply an asthetic one.... it comes with the territory. Only way around it is to adopt/purchase an adult with erect ears.


----------

